

R.Stollman – Zen free programming - vinceleo
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://blogerator.ru/page/stollman-dzen-svoboda-programmirovanija-open-source-gnu-1

======
vinceleo
Part 2:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://blogerator.ru/page/richard-
stollman-svobodnogo-programmirovanija-svobodnye-programmy-filosofija-2)

